# Clear blue fertility monitor reset?



## Lucyj81 (Jul 26, 2018)

Has anyone used pre used clear blue fertility monitor, if so can they be reset /reprogrammed?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

They can. You have to press some buttons together for so many seconds I think: I can’t remember exactly. If you google it the instructions are posted online xxx


----------



## Lucyj81 (Jul 26, 2018)

I can only seem to find how to reset on the older versions 🤔.
Not sure if it will help. Had 2 unsuccessful rounds of ivf and wondering whether to give it a try inbetween cycles.


----------



## Lucyj81 (Jul 26, 2018)

I can only seem to find how to reset on the older versions 🤔.
Not sure if it will help. Had 2 unsuccessful rounds of ivf and wondering whether to give it a try inbetween cycles.


----------

